# Co enzyme q10 dangerous in pregnancy?



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi everyone 
I heard that co enzyme q10 was a good supplement to take as some studies show that some women who have miscarried are low in it? I went to look at some today online but a couple of brands had a "pregnant women do not use" safety warning on there.
Does anyone know anything about this supplement? Is it safe to take after ET and in what dose?
If anyone has any experience of it to share that would be great.
Thanks!
Lucky100


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Hiya
I think once you get pregnant just drop the dose to 200 but guess how many you are taking at the mo eh
Becky7 xx


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Hi Becky7, 
I'm not taking any at the moment, wanted to check out some advice before I bought anything.
Thanks!
Lucky100


----------



## BECKY7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Oh ok well I am taking 600 and when I get pregnant I will drop down to 200 ok
Good luck
Becky x


----------



## Lucky100 (Aug 19, 2012)

Thanks Becky  and good luck


----------

